# Lots of Babies



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Whew. I got my first round of babies registered last night. Dang, that is expensive you when you have that many. I waited on a few.

Record: 1, 401K SEVEN [S:10571240, D:10549298]
Record: 2, 401K PEACHES [S:10571240, D:10549298]
Record: 3, 401K LENA [S:10571240, D:10549298]
Record: 4, 401K STATUS PULLO [S:10423489, D:10612876]
Record: 5, 401K LADY BUG [S:10646012, D:10500778]
Record: 6, 401K WAY COOL [S:10638179, D:10612879]
Record: 7, 401K DELICIOUS [S:10638179, D:10612879]
Record: 8, 401K SQUEEZE ME [S:10646012, D:10612880]
Record: 9, 401K INDIO [S:10646012, D:10612880]
Record: 10, 401K MAXEEN [S:10571244, D:10573941]
Record: 11, 401K NO FEAR [S:10571244, D:10573941]
Record: 12, 401K HOPE RELOADED [S:10405280, D:10601806]
Record: 13, 401K JAMELLA [S:10571244, D:10601802]
Record: 14, 401K TO THE MAX [S:10571244, D:10601802]
Record: 15, 401K THE MINSTREL [S:10628406, D:10612877]
Record: 16, 401K LAH DE DAH [S:10628406, D:10612877]


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

You have some interesting names Tim, let's see some pics to go with?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow...lotsa goaties to paper!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh wow I bet that was a chunk of $$! Great names! Yes, pics would be great to match those names


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Pics?????


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I like the names! We just got 15 kids registered... you've got us beat!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

We are under water so I haven't felt like taking pics lately.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

I have like 2 feet of mud, I will trade you for the water.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

dreamacresfarm2 said:


> I have like 2 feet of mud, I will trade you for the water.


Dontcha hate it? Make it stop!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I have both  
My "white" goats are supposed to go to an event this weekend too. 

Doing good Tim I have 4 kids so far, one more doe to kid who always has twins. :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow , lots of cool names you have there !
Love Minstrel cause im a huge fan of Tull, lol. 

Yes , pictures would be great , especially Pullo , i gotta see how that boy is doing


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We've been dealing with mud too, not fun  We had record snowfall in Feb, then flooding rains, and now rain every other day or two <so it seems>.

My kids have 5 babies to register, but not sure about the FB buck, he's not growing very well, dam usually does throw slow growers, but I'm just not impressed, even though he's a nice looking boy :/ 
I couldn't imagine having 15+ kids to register lol I'm broke enough just taking care of them and trying to keep up! But they are worth it


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Status Pullo and dear ol' mom, Scrappy Doo.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Hope Reloaded


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

The AABG Maxed Out babies hang together most of the time, even though they are out of two different does.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I have to say….im in love with Scrappy Doo  just look at her precious face , she is soooo pretty 

Pullo has GROWN ! Yikes he's a big boy , sheesh , almost as big as momma already ! How are you liking him since he's a bit older ?

Hope is adorable , very nice little lady 

That last picture is really something , I'm no professional photographer , just a iPhone picture taker here , but i think the lighting and the angle of that one is awesome ! 
Love how they are all conked out sleeping , lol… sooo cute


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Cute baby pile!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Trickyroo said:


> I have to say&#8230;.im in love with Scrappy Doo  just look at her precious face , she is soooo pretty
> 
> Pullo has GROWN ! Yikes he's a big boy , sheesh , almost as big as momma already ! How are you liking him since he's a bit older ?
> 
> ...


Thanks, Laura. 

Pullo is pretty cool. I feel like he is in his "teenage stage" at the moment. I'd like to see him a little thicker, but he's big framed, long, smooth and pretty. I'm going to have to see him in the ring with others the same age and hear what the judge has to say.

Little Hope is a cutey. I wish she was a little wider through the chest, but her too I think is going to be big. She's really quite impressive over the top and hips for her age. That doesn't show up in the picture. She's growing at an impressive rate, even for a single.

The "Max babies" are among my favorites.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

This picture doesn't really do her justice, but her is my little Own The Throne doeling that tried to drown while being born. Lah De Dah.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow! They are really growing fast. They look great!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

And thats one of the few reasons I like living in the desert!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

TDG-Farms said:


> And thats one of the few reasons I like living in the desert!


Ha! This one was born in a nice dry stall, but nearly drowned on the fluid from her own amniotic sack. Drowned is probably the wrong word, as she didn't get any fluid in her lungs, but she sure swallowed a bunch.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

They all look fantastic, very nice Boer kids you're raising! I would so love to climb in that baby pile and snuggle with em


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hey Tim , in your opinion , how long does the "teenage stage" last ?
If your to buy a youngster , at what age would you be making your choice ?


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

Trickyroo said:


> Hey Tim , in your opinion , how long does the "teenage stage" last ?
> If your to buy a youngster , at what age would you be making your choice ?


Great Question!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Trickyroo said:


> Hey Tim , in your opinion , how long does the "teenage stage" last ?
> If your to buy a youngster , at what age would you be making your choice ?


Hopefully not very long.  They are all different. They either go the way you want or they don't. If I liked a kid to buy, I would account for age as best I could, possibly have a look at the parents, and if I still like the kid, buy it before someone else did.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Pretty (and handsome  ) babies. La De Dah is my fav!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

How could you not like little hope.
She sure looks pretty good.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Everyone needs a little Hope and some La De Dah in their lives


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

A short video of little Hope at 30 days.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Here is a video of Lindiwe's and Packin' Heat's buck kid. This kid is turning out pretty cool so far. He is only 2 weeks old here.


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

I like the looks of him! He's going to be a big boy.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

He looks great  Love how stocky he looks!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Ok , i finally have the time to sit and enjoy these videos , I've had the message flagged so i would remember to go back to it ,lol.
I can't believe how thick that Hope has gotten , her neck is amazing !
Love her little brown patch on her leg , lol…I couldnt tell from the video and haven't watched the rest yet , but who was the other little one she ran up to at the end of the video ? Love how that baby has the same patch too , lol.
She is a cutie , very pretty and ladylike too. She knows she's well loved too , lol. This age is great , IMO their personality really shows through !


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

That buckling is a pistol , i love how he was coming to you , so cute 
He is growing nicely too , would you consider him pretty well balanced at this time before he hits the growth spurts ? 

Who was the photo bomber :ROFL: I was trying to get the video to pause as he/she ran by but i could never catch the little speeder , lol…
Poor little guy was coming up to you and almost got taken out by that freight train , lol….


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Trickyroo said:


> Ok , i finally have the time to sit and enjoy these videos , I've had the message flagged so i would remember to go back to it ,lol.
> I can't believe how thick that Hope has gotten , her neck is amazing !
> Love her little brown patch on her leg , lol&#8230;I couldnt tell from the video and haven't watched the rest yet , but who was the other little one she ran up to at the end of the video ? Love how that baby has the same patch too , lol.
> She is a cutie , very pretty and ladylike too. She knows she's well loved too , lol. This age is great , IMO their personality really shows through !


I think that is a Tough Love baby. I think the red patch is on a front leg with her. Little Hope just needs a visit from the "Pigment Fairy" and we will be good to go.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Trickyroo said:


> That buckling is a pistol , i love how he was coming to you , so cute
> He is growing nicely too , would you consider him pretty well balanced at this time before he hits the growth spurts ? Who was the photo bomber :ROFL: I was trying to get the video to pause as he/she ran by but i could never catch the little speeder , lol&#8230; Poor little guy was coming up to you and almost got taken out by that freight train , lol&#8230;.


I know. He's like "whoa, gotta watch it around here". He's still in that innocent stage I wish they would stay in longer.

Thanks for the kind words, Laura.


----------

